

Three rules of thumb (2009) - oskarth
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/07/01/three-rules-of-thumb/

======
oskarth
I find rules of thumb fascinating. Would love to hear what other rules of
thumb people use in their day-to-day.

 _Then they measured my right Thumb, and desired no more; for by a
mathematical Computation, that twice round the Thumb is once around the Wrist,
and so on to the Neck and Waist, and by the help of my old Shirt, which I
displayed on the Ground before them for a Pattern, they fitted me exactly._
\-- Gulliver's travels

~~~
johndcook
There are about 2000 work hours in a week. Useful when converting hourly rate
to annual salary, e.g. $50/hour = $100K/year.

~~~
dragonwriter
> There are about 2000 work hours in a week.

There are about 2000 working hours in a _year_ (40 hrs/week * [52 weeks a year
- 2 weeks of paid leave])

